# up inline CO2 atomizer peridically spits out large bubbles throughout the day



## Jack12 (19 Jun 2014)

co2 is injected directly into intake of an Eheim 350 with Up Atomizer and periodically (every 5-8 minutes) throughout the day it spits out large bubbles. Do you guys think I need to replace atomizer? Does it have something to do with filter itself?

I tried playing around with filter media (adding and removing some) yet it still spits out large bubbles, don't know what to do and worried that CO2 dissolve rate is very poor. Please help guys.


----------



## Alje (19 Jun 2014)

If I've understood your post, I think by having it on the intake of your eheim the CO2 is collecting in the canister forming larger bubbles and then periodically large bubbles are being ejected from the Eheim into tank.
Can you actually see the lager bubbles coming out of the atomiser or only out of the eheim?


----------



## Jack12 (19 Jun 2014)

yes you r right. 

I assumed bubbles are accumulating inside the filter because spitting occurs every 5-10 minutes and its many large bubbles coming out in one single burst from lily pipe. 

the pressure on CO2 gas is 3 bar

atomizer has been cleaned submerged in bleach overnight 

mystery, or maybe atomizer broke as I had it for a year already


----------



## Alje (19 Jun 2014)

Is it an up inline atomiser, if so switch it to the outlet side and see how it performs before deciding if it's knackered


----------



## Jack12 (19 Jun 2014)

good idea

but is CO2 dissolve rate much worth when atomizer is connected to filter outlet as oppose to inlet? 

I wonder if this is eheim 350 specifi issue for accumulating CO2 inside. 

I had the same problem when I  set up brand new up atomizer for this filer  but at the same time the bubble spitting out rate was much much less frequent then it is now.


----------



## Alje (19 Jun 2014)

If the eheim provides good flow around the tank I would think you would have better CO2 dissolvement if the atomiser was on the outflow of eheim. I understand that some people have their CO2 diffuser on the inlet of their canister filters in an attempt to avoid having lots of micro bubbles (the 7UP look) in their tank.(seems to be in vogue at the moment) But if the CO2 is getting trapped/collecting in the canister,forming a large bubble and 'burping' out larger bubbles periodically surely that is just wasting CO2 and defeating the purpose of mixing CO2 with water and circulating around tank. All you've done is CO2 your canister!
Hopefully someone who is more knowledgable/respected on this forum will come along and enlighten us all.


----------



## GHNelson (19 Jun 2014)

Never had any problem when fitted to the outlet side.
As long as you keep the UP atomiser  reasonably clean.
hoggie


----------



## Jack12 (19 Jun 2014)

hahaha I am sure whatever is growing inside the filter is enjoying the extra co2 

its sad nevertheless to see all the bubbles been spitted out...

I will either buy new atomizer or follow hogan advise and connect to outlet.

its either atomizer of eheim 350 that causing the problem


----------



## Alje (19 Jun 2014)

Mate I don't think there is a 'problem' with your atomiser or eheim. It's just the way you have it setup is not working for you. Save your money, switch it to outlet.
Oh and I don't think there's anything in your filter that would benefit from CO2 enrichment.


----------



## Jack12 (19 Jun 2014)

d


----------



## Alje (19 Jun 2014)

Can I refer you to posts #4 #6 #9


----------



## Jack12 (19 Jun 2014)

thanks for helping out


----------



## Alje (19 Jun 2014)

No probs, I hope it helped to resolve your issues


----------



## Julian (20 Jun 2014)

+1 What Alje said.

If your diffuser is on the intake side, you're going to get large bubbles building up. It won't hurt anything though, just make that annoying burp sound. Your diffusion rate won't be 'as good' on the outlet side but it will still be good enough.


----------



## Alje (20 Jun 2014)

'as good' There's not much point in having 'good diffusion' on the inlet if the CO2 enriched water flows into a canister filter and diffuses back out and collects in a large bubble of CO2 which occasionally burps out of your expensive glass lily pipe.
About as pointless as pissing into the wind and trying not to get wet feet.
All the money you have spent on regs and bottles, diffusers and bubble counters, glass pipes and needle valves is just wasted. You may as well have a tacky skull or clam shell 'ornament' that regularly opens up releases a few larger CO2 bubbles and then closes again.


----------

